# Dr. Phil



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

I came home for lunch today, flipped on the TV for a few minutes, and there was Dr. Phil with a BH, his WW and the OM on the phone with all of them. WW was trying to decide whether to leave her husband of 10 years and her family with 3 small children for the OM. This was the second time (at least) she'd done this as she had cheated on her first husband as well.

BH just sat there trying to convince her not to leave him and destroy the family. He admitted he "hadn't been there for her". I wanted to reach through the TV screen and slap some sense into him.

I didn't watch but a few minutes of it, but Dr. Phil's advice to WW was "you can't go on to another relationship until you finish the one you have" - or something like that. He did give it to her pretty good.

Poor pathetic [email protected] BH was letting himself get emasculated on TV. He should have come to TAM first:|

That is all.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd be interested to know whether or not the BH was the OM in her first marriage.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah, I wish I could have watched all of it. Didn't see how it ended. Maybe some of the SAHD's here can let us know how it turned out.

I kid.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Going on TV to be emasculated says more about his manhood than anything his wife did....


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

I know I know some men do destroy their marriages through neglect; I get that. We always talk about the cheater script, how about the BH script.
"I hadn't been there for her," while working one or two jobs so she could be a SAHM.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

You'd like to think he at least got paid for the joys of trying to convince his lovely bride to come back but he probably just got airfare and hotel covered. 

My crazy stbx used to watch phil, it's where she got the bright idea to register for a sugar daddy site after seeing a bunch of women talk about how much "fun and carefree" it was.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Going on TV to be emasculated says more about his manhood than anything his wife did....


LOL, good one!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Kind of amazed at a skank that is so proud of her smelly ass that she flaunts it on TV.

Trash?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

honcho said:


> You'd like to think he at least got paid for the joys of trying to convince his lovely bride to come back but he probably just got airfare and hotel covered.
> 
> My crazy stbx used to watch phil, it's where she got the bright idea to register for a sugar daddy site after seeing a bunch of women talk about how much "fun and carefree" it was.


OUCH honcho. Sorry, man.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

honcho said:


> You'd like to think he at least got paid for the joys of trying to convince his lovely bride to come back but he probably just got airfare and hotel covered.
> 
> My crazy stbx used to watch phil, it's where she got the bright idea to register for a sugar daddy site after seeing a bunch of women talk about how much "fun and carefree" it was.


She actually thought prostitution was fun and carefree?

She do this before or after your split?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> I know I know some men do destroy their marriages through neglect; I get that. We always talk about the cheater script, how about the BH script.
> "I hadn't been there for her," while working one or two jobs so she could be a SAHM.


Ahhh... the "neglect" card. Never get tired of seeing that one get played.

Dr. Gus: "So... why'd you cheat on him?"

WW: "He neglected me."

Dr. Gus: "Ah." <turns to BH> "So... what did she do to make you neglect her?"

See how that works?


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Ahhh... the "neglect" card. Never get tired of seeing that one get played.
> 
> Dr. Gus: "So... why'd you cheat on him?"
> 
> ...


Fvcking awesome Gus:laugh:

55


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> She actually thought prostitution was fun and carefree?
> 
> She do this before or after your split?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This was about 2 years before the meltdown. I busted her almost immediately as she had no clue how to cover her tracks and she used our regular email Addy to register. I wasn't even looking or thinking of any problem just stumbled on the emails. She had only been on the site a day or two. 

I busted her, she told me about the Dr phil show, I found it on utube or someplace and he had a bunch of 20 year old bimbos talking about how great it was having guys buy them trips, cars the usual. 

Told her I wouldn't tolerate this and told her to stop playing around on the site. 3 days later she was trying to negotiate rates with a couple in Chicago to have a "shopping buddy" for his wife. I had the come to Jesus talk that night. 

She immediately stopped, sent a NC letter to the people and i checked up on her for a couple months. At the time I thought I handled it correctly.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

I saw that show too. If i was me, it would have never got to that show. I would have packed her bags and booted her ass out and told he not to come back and she would be hearing from my lawyer. 

I wish they did a follow up on that show because Phil asked her to wait 90 days and she agreed and I'll bet the house that went over like a pregnant pole vaulter and she picked up where she left off.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Ahhh... the "neglect" card. Never get tired of seeing that one get played.
> 
> Dr. Gus: "So... why'd you cheat on him?"
> 
> ...


Yep, a script. We see it all of the time and as things progress, only a few continue to say "it was my fault."


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Anyone who watches Dr Phil has cr*p for brains.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Rookie4 said:


> Anyone who watches Dr Phil has cr*p for brains.


That's our Rookie... making more friends by 1016 am than most people make all day.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm not here to make friends, Gus. I'm here to TRY to get people to use their heads and not their emotions. Since my wife's (ex wife) affair, every decision I have made that I actually thought about, has been a good decision, every time I have allowed my emotions to enter into the decision-making process, I have f*cked myself.
Too many people are looking for somebody to tell them what to do or think. I want them to think (yes, actually think) for themselves.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Rookie4 said:


> I'm not here to make friends, Gus. I'm here to TRY to get people to use their heads and not their emotions. Since my wife's (ex wife) affair, every decision I have made that I actually thought about, has been a good decision, every time I have allowed my emotions to enter into the decision-making process, I have f*cked myself.
> Too many people are looking for somebody to tell them what to do or think. I want them to think (yes, actually think) for themselves.


LOL


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Is Dr Phil worse than Maury?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Rookie4 said:


> Anyone who watches Dr Phil has cr*p for brains.


which is the cause and which is the effect?


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> Is Dr Phil worse than Maury?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


2 peas from the same pod.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Mr. Nail said:


> which is the cause and which is the effect?


LOL. Good point!!:grin2:


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of conservative radio hosts, but their description of these shows as, "Mausoleums of human decay" is sometimes spot on.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> I'm not a big fan of conservative radio hosts, but their description of these shows as, "Mausoleums of human decay" is sometimes spot on.


 Pot calling the kettle black. I really don't like right-wing talking heads , either.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't take Dr. Phil very seriously; I just happened to flip to the channel when I saw the caption (wife breaking up a second marriage for cheating). That caught my attention.

But one of the most hilarious bits I ever saw in a movie, was in "Madea Goes to Jail" when Dr. Phil was doing court ordered counseling with her (especially the outtakes at the end of the movie). You should check it out on Youtube. It made me cry it was so funny.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Actually, I've only seen a part of one of his shows and a few ads.. I went to the dentist a while ago, and DR. Phil was on the waiting room TV. It was easily the most insipid garbage, I had ever seen.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Rookie4 said:


> Actually, I've only seen a part of one of his shows and a few ads.. I went to the dentist a while ago, and DR. Phil was on the waiting room TV. It was easily the most insipid garbage, I had ever seen.


I bet whatever procedure you had done was less painful than watching Dr Phil.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

bfree said:


> I bet whatever procedure you had done was less painful than watching Dr Phil.


All that reality TV, trashy talk show stuff is crap...but profitable..it says more about the viewers than the creators...


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

Perhaps they were all actors and none of it was real. It sells the same amount of advertising if it is totally made up. People seem starved for drama, I would prefer much less. Did it have a disclaimer stating that no actual spouses were injured during the taping of this program?


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

NoChoice said:


> Perhaps they were all actors and none of it was real. It sells the same amount of advertising if it is totally made up. People seem starved for drama, I would prefer much less. Did it have a disclaimer stating that no actual spouses were injured during the taping of this program?


i've read articles where it has been admitted "reality tv" is indeed scripted...


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> Ahhh... the "neglect" card. Never get tired of seeing that one get played.
> 
> Dr. Gus: "So... why'd you cheat on him?"
> 
> ...


This is awesome, can barely stop laughing. I wish I would have thought along these lines when my marriage blew up. Of course, I would need to modify this a bit to fit her complaint that I didn't make enough money, but the basic flow is there.

Thanks!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

workindad said:


> This is awesome, can barely stop laughing. I wish I would have thought along these lines when my marriage blew up. Of course, I would need to modify this a bit to fit her complaint that I didn't make enough money, but the basic flow is there.
> 
> Thanks!


:smthumbup:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> That's our Rookie... making more friends by 1016 am than most people make all day.


Actually...I kinda agree with Rookie. 

I am not a Doc Pompus fan....


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> Actually...I kinda agree with Rookie.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a Doc Pompus fan....



Wasn't commenting on that at all, but rather on Rookie's rather brusque -- and entertaining! -- delivery.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

badmemory said:


> I didn't watch but a few minutes of it, but Dr. Phil's advice to WW was "you can't go on to another relationship until you finish the one you have" - or something like that. He did give it to her pretty good.
> 
> Poor pathetic [email protected] BH was letting himself get emasculated on TV. He should have come to TAM first:|
> 
> That is all.


And yet...

I once watched Doc Pompus interview a husband and wife where the wife had just gotten busted having an affair...like the seventh or eighth one from the beginning of about a twenty year marriage. She was clearly mentally ill or BPD, and was crying and whining all through the interview about how she didn't want her husband to leave her, despite the fact that she was a card carrying serial cheating skankoid. Of course, she blamed her cheating on her mental illness. 

The husband seemed like a decent guy. He wasn't harsh towards her, but you could tell he was emotionally checked out. He had run his race with her, played all his cards. He was done...finito... and he told Doc Pompus and his wife so. 

Then Doktor Phillis had the temerity to ask the husband why he wasn't showing more compassion towards the pathetic broken creature sitting next to him...basically making him out to be the villain in this travesty. Yeah....

The husband just said "I've spent the last 20 years showing compassion towards her...and look where it has gotten me." 

Philco the Physician is a joke.


----------



## kenmoore14217 (Apr 8, 2010)

"Philco the Physician is a joke." He is a "snake oil" charlatan !


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

IIRC, "Doctor" Phil isn't board-certified to practice whichever flavor of head-shrinking upon which his degree(s) is/are based.

I want to say that he lost his certification due to a questionable relationship w/ a young female patient a decade or two ago.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

My wife watches (and believes) Dr. Phil religiously. I on the other hand have never liked him and don't trust him or the sanctimonious bull$h!t he spouts.

I heard that he cheated on his first wife and she left him because he was domineering and unfaithful at the same time. When I tell my wife this she counters with thats all propaganda and they always try to bring him down but never succeed.


I would love to uncover the truth and dirt on him with respect to what he has gotten up to with his current marriage, as I am pretty sure that all those rumours about marital infidelity and problems with his current wife must hold some water.

In any case what is the name of the episode that you are referring to or even which season (I want to go pick an argument with my wife regarding this >)


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> IIRC, "Doctor" Phil isn't board-certified to practice


Yep, just "Oprah-certified". That's the coat tail he rode.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Phil's wife is a pain in the a**. You can tell who wears the pants in that relationship. She's a ball-buster from the top of her perfect hair all the way down to her precisely manicured toenails.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

It is all about the drama on his show. He has no intention of helping the situation or holding his guests accountable for their b.s. He just wants to use every situation as a springboard to pontificate and shoot his mouth off.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

I believe he is certified in his chosen profession....acting. It is yet another in the string of shows that capitalize on people's misfortune however, as I type this I am thinking how nice it would be to expose on national television and proclaim to the audience that she is now completely available to the first taker and good luck to whoever that is, your going to need it.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

honcho said:


> You'd like to think he at least got paid for the joys of trying to convince his lovely bride to come back but he probably just got airfare and hotel covered.
> 
> My crazy stbx used to watch phil, it's where she got the bright idea to register for a sugar daddy site after seeing a bunch of women talk about how much "fun and carefree" it was.


Ouch!


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

badmemory said:


> Yep, just "Oprah-certified". That's the coat tail he rode.


There was a great Saturday Night Live episode with a riff on Dr. Phil appearing on Oprah, and he just sat there, she talked, and every so often he'd punctuate her comments with, AbsolUTELY, Oprah. 

It was hilarious.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> IIRC, "Doctor" Phil isn't board-certified to practice whichever flavor of head-shrinking upon which his degree(s) is/are based.
> 
> I want to say that he lost his certification due to a questionable relationship w/ a young female patient a decade or two ago.


1989. A 19-year-old patient. 

Analyze this | Dallas Observer


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Wasn't commenting on that at all, but rather on Rookie's rather brusque -- and entertaining! -- delivery.


I rather resemble that remark.:frown2: I will have you know that I have always been known for my saintliness and humility.0


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

TeddieG said:


> There was a great Saturday Night Live episode with a riff on Dr. Phil appearing on Oprah, and he just sat there, she talked, and every so often he'd punctuate her comments with, AbsolUTELY, Oprah.
> 
> It was hilarious.


Actually, I have a lot of respect for Oprah. After all, she is a woman, she is fat, she is ugly and she is black. At least 4 major strikes against her ever achieving what she has. She must have a huge amount of drive. I met her twice. Once at a political event in Texas, where we talked for about 15 minutes. 5 years later, I met her in Florida at an environmental fundraiser. she remembered my name, my wife's name, where we had first met and everything we talked about. She has the memory of a PC.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> IIRC, "Doctor" Phil isn't board-certified to practice whichever flavor of head-shrinking upon which his degree(s) is/are based.
> 
> I want to say that he lost his certification due to a questionable relationship w/ a young female patient a decade or two ago.


I think that young female patient is now his wife. Or maybe it is the all the plastic surgery that makes her look "crazy". :grin2:


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

I suspect his wife is responding like a lot of women do who marry womanizers. Donald Trump's wife Malania has had so much plastic surgery she looks like Ivanka, Trump's daughter. THAT's crazy.


----------

